# 51 Chevy Bel Air



## erikd (Jan 24, 2011)

Greetings all!

This is my first attempt of a true weathered build. It was a long slow build, but I'm pretty happy with the finished results.









It started life as the AMT 51 Bel Air. From there it received a primer coat of red oxide, after that it was coated in salt and airbrushed with floquil paint. I then scrubbed some of the paint off with an old toothbrush to reveal more of the primer coat.









I added more dirt and rust to the body with craft paints. I used a dry-brush technique for that to get more color variations. I also added baking powder with some of the paint to build-up areas for more texture.









I added "duct tape" for seat repairs. The large rips are nothing more then cheap paper glued to the seats and ripped while the glue was still wet. I did paint the seats a tan color first to give it the look of old foam. Once the glue dried I then painted the seats gray. I also added more dirt to the bottom of the door panels. The glove box was cut open with a small box glued under the dash. The finished box will have various tools needed for quick repairs.





































Thanks for taking a peek - Erik


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Out-standing, looks real


----------



## StarbaseEcho (Dec 29, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

WOW! That is OUTSTANDING! One of the best jobs I have seen as far as surface rust on a car. First time you say? Couldn't be!
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Your rust looks a lot better than mine! I've been working on a chopped '32 for a couple of weeks now and went with a custom mix of burnt iron metalizer, rust brown, steel and shot it at low pressure to get some texture.










I'm gonna have to try yours on the next rat rod I do, that looks great.


----------



## chris73159 (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks awesome erik, the interior details are really cool. Great job on the weathering to.


----------



## erikd (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone - I do appreciate!



superduty455 said:


> WOW! That is OUTSTANDING! One of the best jobs I have seen as far as surface rust on a car. First time you say? Couldn't be!
> Chris


Hey Chris - I may BS about my incredible intellectual skills and my stunning good looks - if you've ever read anything I wrote WITHOUT spell check or if you've seen a pic of me you know those are both a LOAD of BS...but it's nothing but the facts when it comes to the plastic! HAHAHA!!

Hey Pete - thanks for the kind words - you're rat rod looks great. I truly have a great deal of respect for anyone who can chop and re-build..that's so far out of my comfort zone! If you'd like more info on the beater here's a link to the album http://public.fotki.com/MrLucky/model-cars/blt-51-chevy-bel/ Because this was so involved I've added some details in the description for some of the pics. You'll have to click through the album to read the descriptions - that's one of the few bummers of Fotki.

My order from SMBC came in the mail today - as soon as I get the last of the bits painted I'll post the finished pics!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

It's good to see that someone else likes to build dioramas of imperfect cars. This is very convincing, except the chrome on most junkyard cars is either intact with most of its' shine or it's missing completely. It just looks a little too new with the flat appearance to it. Maybe a little rust on the chrome on the sides? 

~ Still sick of being unpaid and unwanted


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Come on Erik, I know you've got more done!! Got to see the final product. Your killin us!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, oxidation takes time....


----------



## Pacific Cruiser (Feb 18, 2011)

Amaizing! What an inspiring project! Thaks for sharing the painting process. Very educational.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice! One of the best rust jobs I've seen!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

You did an awesome job on this!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Man ,how real can it look?


----------

